
Show HN: Convert between .NET Core appsettings and Docker Compose variables - johnnyRose
https://appsettings.pro/
======
johnnyRose
Hello! My team is currently creating microservices written in .NET Core. A lot
of my teammates don't commit appsettings in their .NET Core microservices,
opting instead to simply commit changes to our docker-compose file. This is
fine until we need to debug something, and then it becomes painful to manually
map the environment variables from the docker-compose file over to
appsettings.development.json. I created this to make my life a little bit
easier, and hopefully it helps some other folks too!

It's not perfect, and won't support every possible format for docker-compose
environment variables (block scalars, for example), which seemed a little
overkill for a weekend project.

I'm definitely open to feedback and suggestions! Thanks!

